# too much tannin and nutrient...



## xAreWhyAyEn (Apr 2, 2012)

So i just started my first skeeter tonight.... i followed all the directions, except for one. I accidently misread TSP and put in tablespoons instead. so 3/4 tsp of tannin i put in 3/4 tablespoon.... and i put in 3 tablespoons of yeast nutrient. Will this cause issues? 

And as far as the slurry, i just did my first rack of my mezza luna red, so i poured the slurry into a sanitized glass jar and put it in the fridge until tomorrow when i put it in the mix, this is okay right?


----------



## Arne (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't know what the extra tannin will do for you. You should be ok with the nutrient, keep everything stirred up and it will probably do fine. 
Get your slurry out of the reefer and warm up to room temp. before you pitch it. Everything should be a go. Let us know if the tannin does anything funny to it. I am betting it should be just fine, tho. Arne.


----------



## robie (Apr 3, 2012)

The nutrient will be OK, but that much tannin, I am not sure it will ever be drinkable, maybe in 5 years after the tannin bite drops off. Maybe some real SP experts will comment.


----------



## xAreWhyAyEn (Apr 3, 2012)

Well i pitched my slurry this morning before it went to work (around 8:30am), and to be sure, i also pitched a packet of yeast as well. when i got home tonight at 9:15, already saw activity. Its slow bubbling, maybe every 15 seconds, but activity. hope everything goes well. something i didnt think about though, the slurry, and the yeast i pitched are 2 different yeasts. could this cause issues ?


----------



## Arne (Apr 4, 2012)

Not sure, but I believe there is a fining agent you can use to drag some of the tannins out if you need to. My memory isn't great, but I think it was egg whites. Will have to do some research and find out. If I find it, I'll post back. Arne.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Apr 4, 2012)

the nutriunt will not be an issue, the tannin will. Make the pee as normal and set it aside then with the next batch blend it to get the tannins to normal levels.


----------



## robie (Apr 4, 2012)

xAreWhyAyEn said:


> Well i pitched my slurry this morning before it went to work (around 8:30am), and to be sure, i also pitched a packet of yeast as well. when i got home tonight at 9:15, already saw activity. Its slow bubbling, maybe every 15 seconds, but activity. hope everything goes well. something i didnt think about though, the slurry, and the yeast i pitched are 2 different yeasts. could this cause issues ?


 
Some yeast strains can co-exist. The yeast specs will say. 
Many will fight it out and kill the other until there is a single winning strain. In this case, the fermentation can slow while they duke it out, then eventually speed back up.


----------



## Arne (Apr 5, 2012)

Brew and Wine Supply said:


> the nutriunt will not be an issue, the tannin will. Make the pee as normal and set it aside then with the next batch blend it to get the tannins to normal levels.


 
Good idea, Doug. Probably the easy out too. Arne.


----------



## xAreWhyAyEn (Apr 5, 2012)

I did some research and found gelatin can remove tannins. I will try that after fermentation and taste. Ill make another batch if unsuccessful with that. I also seen eggwhites and even milk.


----------

